# Obtaining a Visa with a DUI on record



## WorldTraveler11

Hello,

I am contracted to move to Mexico in the fall and work as a teacher at a high school. I am applying for my visa right now, and I was wondering if a past misdemeanor DUI will prevent me from obtaining the visa I need. Thank you for your help.


----------



## GARYJ65

WorldTraveler11 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am contracted to move to Mexico in the fall and work as a teacher at a high school. I am applying for my visa right now, and I was wondering if a past misdemeanor DUI will prevent me from obtaining the visa I need. Thank you for your help.


DUI of what?


----------



## WorldTraveler11

GARYJ65 said:


> DUI of what?


A misdemeanor DUI, driving under the influences of alcohol. First offense.


----------



## chicois8

No problem, Unless you are teaching drivers education.......


----------



## joaquinx

You going to tell them? I'm not.


----------



## WorldTraveler11

joaquinx said:


> You going to tell them? I'm not.


You're not? Do they not do some sort of background check? I do not want them to do a check, find out I concealed that information, and then be denied the visa for lying.


----------



## joaquinx

WorldTraveler11 said:


> You're not? Do they not do some sort of background check? I do not want them to do a check, find out I concealed that information, and then be denied the visa for lying.


I heard that the only place where they asked for a police record was the Consulate in Seattle. From what people have reported, no other office did. Answer all the questions on the form like you do for the IRS.


----------



## Isla Verde

WorldTraveler11 said:


> You're not? Do they not do some sort of background check? I do not want them to do a check, find out I concealed that information, and then be denied the visa for lying.


In 2007 when I applied for my FM3 in Mexico, there was no mention for the need for a background check of any kind. It may be different now, especially if you´re applying from the States. Only your local Consulate can tell you for sure if it is required or not, so check with them.


----------



## WorldTraveler11

joaquinx said:


> I heard that the only place where they asked for a police record was the Consulate in Seattle. From what people have reported, no other office did. Answer all the questions on the form like you do for the IRS.


Hmm, I was just nervous because they ask if I have a criminal record in Mexico or any other country, and if yes, explain.


----------



## maesonna

As far as I know, and in the experience of all of us, a background check is only required for nationalization, not for visas/residence permits.


----------



## chicois8

The consulate in San Francisco asked for a letter from my local police dept...


----------



## maesonna

Then things are changing…


----------



## mexikatz

WorldTraveler11 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am contracted to move to Mexico in the fall and work as a teacher at a high school. I am applying for my visa right now, and I was wondering if a past misdemeanor DUI will prevent me from obtaining the visa I need. Thank you for your help.


Everyone's experiences are different - for example apparently - different consulates handle things differently. When we applied at the consulate in January we were required to provide a letter from our local police department that we were citizens in good standing. The consulate was insistent that the letters (one for each of us) had our names exactly as they appear on our passports (I have always wanted to forget my middle name, but can't escape it particularly since coming here). The local police department took all of this rather seriously (and they seemed familiar with the procedure) and needed time to 'officially' check our background.

Not meaning to pop any bubbles - just trying to help save you some possible pain. See if you need such a letter and if so perhaps ask for one on your own behalf and see what it says. With luck your consulate won't even ask for the letter.

Good luck.


----------



## WorldTraveler11

Update: For anyone wondering, getting the visa with the DUI on record was no problem. I listed it on the application and no questions were asked, no paperwork needed.


----------



## Isla Verde

WorldTraveler11 said:


> Update: For anyone wondering, getting the visa with the DUI on record was no problem. I listed it on the application and no questions were asked, no paperwork needed.


Good news!


----------



## Longford

WorldTraveler11 said:


> Update: For anyone wondering, getting the visa with the DUI on record was no problem. I listed it on the application and no questions were asked, no paperwork needed.


In less than _one week_ you received your Visa and permission to work? Extraordinary good luck. Enjoy Mexico!


----------



## RVGRINGO

I think that he has the pre-approval in his passport. He will have to appear at INM within 30 days of arrival in Mexico and apply for the visa card. That will take some time, as things are now processing slowly.


----------



## keenyforhelp

I had a Similar issue for applying b1/b2 visa with dui
I am indian and i committed a mistake during my last trip to Zealand. i was driving under the influence of alcohol and was caught by cops. i pleaded guilt and paid my fine. i was allowed to continue my trip. unfortunately i lost my Indian passport with b1/b2 visa. so i was applying for new b1/b2 visa and this time i mentioned that i had a DUI in NZ. the visa office at US embassy asked me about the incident. i clearly explained them everything. they didn't rejected my visa neither they granted. they gave me a form and asked me to submit my medical reports " just to prove that i am not alcoholic " :-D it took my 10 days to get the reports from authorized hospital in India. i submitted all my medical reports ( xray.. blood test etc) and got my new b1/b2 visa .. so i think you should always mention and be honest while applying visa.. the funny part is i have to apply for UK business visa now and have to mention everything again :-/

Hope this will help

Thanks
K


----------



## citlali

Things are not changing , we were asked for police records from the San Francisco consulte 13 years ago. 
I do not thing DUI would matter for a visa.


----------



## ElPaso2012

WorldTraveler11 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am contracted to move to Mexico in the fall and work as a teacher at a high school. I am applying for my visa right now, and I was wondering if a past misdemeanor DUI will prevent me from obtaining the visa I need. Thank you for your help.


I got a permanent residency visa not even 30 days ago. When you got your application did they not ask you for a letter from your local sheriff's department or police department? If your DUI did not occur in their jurisdiction, it won't show up on the letter they give you since they only consult their own records for those letters. If so, just say no and hope for the best. I doubt is they are set up to conduct background checks with all 50 US states, and a DUI would not be part of your criminal record in a national database. If the letter from local law enforcement _does_ show the DUI then of course you have to report it on your application. All we can do is speculate unless someone steps forward with some definitive knowledge about the background check process, but, either way, I would not lose any sleep over this.


----------



## NinP

In 2010, when my husband and I applied to the Mexican Consulate in Denver for our "pre-FM3" sticker, we had to provide a background check from our county sheriff's office. I recommend contacting your local consulate to find out what the requirements are as of today. How long ago was your DUI, and will your local law enforcement authorities overlook it if you've been clean since then?

Nancy in Pátzcuaro


----------

